# Cold closets



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

If there isn't any way for heat to enter the closets then they will stay cold
All of my closets are cold in the winter - 1st floor & 2nd floor
I only have R6-7 insulation so I will be pulling the walls down & putting in new insulation


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Scuba Dave is correct. You probably need another heat vent to the bedroom or a supplemental 1500 watt Honeywell baseboard heater for at night. Does it have a return air vent, if not you are not getting good circulation. My pantry is cool, has no heat vent and I have a super tight R20 walls type house. The Cheerios don't mind.


----------



## clouts69 (Nov 8, 2009)

I 'm not sure I agree. I have several other closets with outside facing walls that do not have this issue.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

You may have a draft thru the wall or convection current. The North is always coldest. You may have to open up the wall and seal it with vapor barrier and make sure the vapor barrier is glued at the top so air currents cannot flow. I have built 2 houses in a very cold part of Canada and we glue all our vapor barrier to the ceiling etc.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Just a WASITD.
Maybe your room doesn't have enough heat to it. And that is why it and those closets are cold.


----------



## clouts69 (Nov 8, 2009)

I really don't think that is it. I mean the closets can get cold but when you rub your hand along every wall surface in these closets you only feel cold on the top 1/3 to 1/2 of the outside walls and only in those closets.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Then you have air leakage into those walls. Weather by electrical wiring holes that weren't sealed, or building defect/construction. Like vapor barrier was torn and not fixed before closing wall. Or top plates not sealed. I can't tell you.

But some sort of air leakage.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Exactly. Thermostats on interior walls can also be affected by those drafts and short cycle. Open the wall and seal the vapor barrier (which you have now punctured from exploration) properly and check the insulation. Stop the drafts and it will help a lot.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

clouts69 said:


> I'm not sure I agree. I have several other closets with outside facing walls that do not have this issue.


1st floor or 2nd floor?


----------



## clouts69 (Nov 8, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> 1st floor or 2nd floor?


2nd floor


----------



## clouts69 (Nov 8, 2009)

yuri said:


> Exactly. Thermostats on interior walls can also be affected by those drafts and short cycle. Open the wall and seal the vapor barrier (which you have now punctured from exploration) properly and check the insulation. Stop the drafts and it will help a lot.


I'm a little confused. My knowledge of construction is limited but I have some basic experience. Vapor barrier is on the outside sheathing from what I understand. My exploration consisted of drilling two small holes through the drywall. I did not penetrate the paper backing of the insulation. When you say open the wall and seal the vapor barrier are you referring to opening the outside wall? Can you elaborate a bit on what you exactly are referring to. Thanks


----------



## tinmanrob (Aug 9, 2009)

Vapour barrier is on the warm side.
Air barrier is on the outside.
T-shirt weather here today Yuri.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> 1st floor or 2nd floor?





clouts69 said:


> 2nd floor


So all of the closets are on the 2nd floor
And only this one closet on the 2nd floor is cold ?


----------



## clouts69 (Nov 8, 2009)

Scuba Dave, that is correct. All bedrooms are on the top floor and I have 3 closets with outside facing walls as part of their construction and only those 2 have this issue.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Are all the closets north facing.


----------

